
A list of computer languages with release year and category - codelani
https://codelani.com/lists/languages.html
======
ColinWright
For those complaining that they need it sorted by date:

    
    
        curl https://raw.githubusercontent.com/codelani/codelani/master/langs.csv \
            | awk -F "," '{print $NF, $0}' \
            | sort -n                      \
            | sed "s/^[^ ]* //"            \
            | less
    

This will fetch the CSV, copy the date to the front, sort it, then remove the
date.

There are a lot of entries that don't have dates. If you want to remove them,
pipe the result through:

    
    
        grep -v ",$"

~~~
idoubtit
`awk` is not needed since `sort` can apply to the fourth column.

    
    
        curl ... \
         | sort -t, -k4 -n
         | less

~~~
ColinWright
That's true, but the solution I suggested works to sort on the last column,
whether or not there are exactly 4 columns. I avoided having to count how many
columns there are, assuming only that the date comes last.

But yes, if you know the date is in the 4th column then your solution also
works.

------
zosterops
Missing:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go!_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go!_\(programming_language\))

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAL_Actor_Language](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAL_Actor_Language)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TempleOS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TempleOS)
[HolyC]

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_Portable_Intermediate...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_Portable_Intermediate_Representation)
[SPIR]

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refer_(software)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refer_\(software\))

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RuneScape#History_and_developm...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RuneScape#History_and_development)
[RuneScript]

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vulkan_(API)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vulkan_\(API\))

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DokuWiki](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DokuWiki)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ansible_(software)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ansible_\(software\))

~~~
sarego
[https://codelani.com/languages/go.html](https://codelani.com/languages/go.html)

~~~
plazmaphyujin
Go! and Go are two different languages. Read the last section of the wikipedia
page for Go! listed above for their objections against Google for picking that
name.

------
jandrese
Some of these have confusing type fields. Like asterius-compiler which is a
"compiler", but apparently not a programming language? It seems pretty loose
at what constitutes a "computer language", with numeralSystems, cloud, non-
programmable text editors, and mathematical notation among other strange
entries.

It feels like there needs to be some kind of cutoff on what we're calling a
language here. Maybe if it is Turing Complete? I mean JPEG might be considered
a language in some ways, in that it encodes data and the computer has to parse
it, but I wouldn't normally classify it as a language.

~~~
codelani
Thank you for the feedback! The categories are a loose grouping. In the future
there should be a lot more columns so will be better ways to cluster and view
groupings.

------
pjungwir
I don't see Chef [1] which was part of the MIT Mystery Hunt many years ago. If
you have ever told anyone that programming and/or algorithms are just
following steps like a cooking recipe, you should read about it. I don't think
there was even an interpreter back then, so you had to "execute" the program
by hand.

[1] [https://esolangs.org/wiki/Chef](https://esolangs.org/wiki/Chef)

~~~
codelani
Very interesting! Added. Thanks!

There are a lot of esolangs still to add. It's helpful to have people
recommend noteworthy ones.

~~~
nils-m-holm
Maybe you want to add Klong (K family,
[http://t3x.org/klong/](http://t3x.org/klong/)) -- not necessarily eso, but
not exactly mainstream, either. :)

Then, T3X was invented in 1995. And Klong in 2015.

~~~
codelani
Very cool! I love to see new array languages. Added. Thank you.

------
Aardappel
Wow, 4 of my languages there: Lobster, False, Amiga E, Aardappel :) I
contributed 1/750th of the worlds languages. Achievement unlocked!

------
nielsbot
I feel like a geneology of programming languages is also a useful
representation. More here: [https://github.com/stereobooster/programming-
languages-genea...](https://github.com/stereobooster/programming-languages-
genealogical-tree)

Would be nice to have an interactive browseable/searchable/sortable graph with
additional data such as year of release.

~~~
codelani
Neat! Thanks for sharing this link! I plan to release a better frontend for
exploring the DB soon.

------
nurettin
To this day, I still miss the ability to list, move up and edit code at the
same time using C= 64 terminal. Good days.

[https://codelani.com/languages/simons-
basic.html](https://codelani.com/languages/simons-basic.html)

~~~
pattisapu
"Written by British programmer David Simons in 1983, who was then just 16
years old at the time...."

Wow!

------
webreac
Where should we send links to missing languages (like
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gofer_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gofer_\(programming_language\))
) ?

~~~
codelani
Added. Thanks!

------
kensai
Anyone willing to work on Abacus please send me a papyrus. :D
[https://codelani.com/languages/abacus-
machine.html](https://codelani.com/languages/abacus-machine.html)

~~~
jcranmer
Amazingly, it's still in the top half of programming languages! Which just
goes to show how meaningless top N% is when you have a list of so many
languages.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Top half measured how? Lifetime number of users? And, for whatever the metric
is, what number defines the boundary between top half and bottom half? (I bet
the boundary number is astonishingly low. Well over half the languages got
_very_ little traction.)

------
droidist2
Wish it was sortable by date

~~~
bendiksolheim
This is doable with some JavaScript. Paste the JavaScript from this gist [1]
in your console while on the web page, and the table will be sorted descending
by year. Swap `bValue - aValue` on line 4 with `aValue - bValue` to sort
ascending.

[1] -
[https://gist.github.com/bendiksolheim/307a6af9aba2c4360c75b9...](https://gist.github.com/bendiksolheim/307a6af9aba2c4360c75b900e484dd58)

~~~
fireattack
It breaks/stops at rows with blank "appeared".

~~~
tuespetre
Floop

document.querySelector('tbody').append(...Array.from(document.querySelector('tbody').rows).map(row
=> ({ row, year: parseInt(row.cells[2].textContent) || 9000 })).sort((a, b) =>
a.year < b.year ? -1 : a.year > b.year ? 1 : 0).map(x => x.row))

------
ent101
How does it estimate the number of users?

~~~
mcormier
Or jobs?

~~~
milesvp
I don't know, but looking at ADA, 20 jobs seems very low. I was under the
impression that ADA is still a required language for a lot of military
hardware.

My guess would be that he's scraping jobs sites for listings numbers, and I
suspect something like ADA development is using different channels to find
devs.

~~~
codelani
Yes, a year or two ago I grabbed job listings from sites like Indeed and
LinkedIn and trained a very crude basket of models. No one ever seemed to use
it so I hadn't touched it since then. Time to refresh that, thanks for the
feedback! Interesting points about ADA and I'll try and bring in some of those
back channels.

------
ken
> Steel Bank Common Lisp, aka Steel Bank Common Lisp, is a historical
> programming language

I'd call it a compiler, not a language, and I've never heard it called
"historical". What makes a language "historical"?

> ABCL%2Fc%2B is a historical programming language created in 1988.

Got some escaping issues here.

> Beginner's All-purpose Symbolic Instruction Code, aka Beginner's All-purpose
> Symbolic Instruction Code, is an actively used programming language created
> in 1964. BASIC (an acronym for Beginner's All-purpose Symbolic Instruction
> Code) is a family of general-purpose, high-level programming languages whose
> design philosophy emphasizes ease of use.

Lots of redundancy redundancy here, redundantly.

> #include <objpak.h>

I'm having a little trouble finding what this is, but it's not part of
(modern) Objective-C, and this hello-world doesn't compile with Clang. It
seems to be a class library that shipped with one (non-NeXT/Apple) Objective-C
compiler. I don't think I've ever seen the do:{:each |...} syntax in
Objective-C, either.

~~~
voldacar
SBCL is "historical" while Basic is "actively used". Hilarious

------
arianestrasse
Interesting idea but as others have already pointed out, it has a lot more
than just programming languages in it. I understand that the description
explicitly points it out but advertising it as a list of "computer
languages"/"programming languages" is just plain wrong and misleading.

------
droidist2
For faust you have 2015 but it should be 2002.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FAUST_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FAUST_\(programming_language\))

------
Someone
[https://codelani.com/languages/arabic-
numerals.html](https://codelani.com/languages/arabic-numerals.html): 20 users,
0 jobs?

~~~
codelani
Thank you for the bug report. Will update.

Numeral systems are a relatively recent addition and I haven't yet built a
special template/models for them. Might be more like 7 billion users and all
jobs :)

------
Bostonian
For Fortran I see

fortran-77 pl 1977 fortran-8x pl 1989 fortran-90 pl 1990

but not the earlier Fortran 66 aka Fortran IV and the later standards Fortran
95, 2003, 2008, and Fortran 2018. Numerous Fortran 95 compilers exist, and
Cray, gfortran, IBM, Intel, and NAG have implemented much of Fortran 2008,
according to
[http://fortranwiki.org/fortran/show/Fortran+2008+status](http://fortranwiki.org/fortran/show/Fortran+2008+status)
.

~~~
codelani
Thank you very much! Made a note to go carefully through the Fortrans and add
these popular variants.

------
Crinus
It doesn't seem to handle name collisions very well. I'm certain there were
other languages called "D" before the Digital Mars one, for example.

~~~
codelani
One letter language names are particularly overloaded. Definitely an area I
can improve. Thank you!

------
wmichelin
Nitpicky feedback, the PHP page says "Personal Home Page". The meaning was
changed to the recursive "PHP: HyperText Preprocessor".

Source:
[https://www.php.net/manual/en/preface.php](https://www.php.net/manual/en/preface.php)

------
munk-a
I really wish this list had some built in sortability in the WebUI - there is
an immense amount of information on the language detail pages that would be
nice to see surfaced on that list.

Ed. Oh it is sortable by the presented fields, it's just a bit un-intuitively
communicated via the UI

------
canada_dry
Any former GEAC systems folks here?

You'll notice the list has ZOPL, but is missing ABL (Automated Banking
Language) which ran several banking operations in Canada in the early 80's.

~~~
codelani
Thanks! Do you have any links to something on ABL? I can't find anything.

~~~
canada_dry
Seems odd to think about digging up documents before the era of pdf!

Somewhere buried I probably have an old GEAC-ABL manual, but a quick look
didn't uncover anything. Who should I notify if I find something?

------
coldcode
ShortCode from 1949 is the first one with a date.

------
vuild
Nice.

I got to around 1K. You probably have them all, but there could be some in
there. Your list is much more useful so I linked to it.

------
m1117
Based on it, jquery is a language lol

~~~
zosterops
It is listed as type library.

~~~
FlorianRappl
... in a table / page called "Languages".

~~~
zosterops
Which also includes thinks like xml, css, csv, abacus, abnf, apacheconf, hcl,
apt, bibtex, and git.

------
jdlyga
In case you can't find it, c++ is on the list, but under cpp like the file
extension.

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
The name is C++. The extension _could_ be cpp, or it could be C, or cxx, or
cc. The C preprocessor is also cpp.

------
Ceezy
Seems like a lot of work congratulation

------
hackworks
BerkeleyDB: Computer language??

------
codesushi42
[https://codelani.com/languages/actionscript.html](https://codelani.com/languages/actionscript.html)

Jobs: 2

How times have changed.

------
not_a_cop75
Please make this list sortable by the columns. Thank you.

~~~
codelani
Added. Please let me know if that works or breaks. Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
not_a_cop75
It's odd how you classify numerals as languages. Otherwise, great reference.

abacus-machine computingMachine -2700

babylonian-numerals numeralSystem -2000

roman-numerals numeralSystem -900

attic-numerals numeralSystem -600

greek-numerals numeralSystem -300

~~~
codelani
Thanks! I found that the development of numeral systems is in many ways
similar to the development of programming languages, and the "story" is
incomplete without including those in the db. It's a more recent development
that I didn't expect.

